# Recipedb - Red Dog Pale Ale



## jyo (12/1/10)

Red Dog Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               10 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mash at 65'c for 90 mins. Use 16 litres for 5.2kg grain. Strike temperature of 73C should get a strike temperature of 65'. Sparge water. Allow for 24 litres @ 90C. This is darker than LCPA, but very close in flavour and aroma. 1st all grain brew, and one that always pleases the crowd. Dry hop with casdade at 1 gm per litre. Credit to Roy here.Important to keep the IBU's up above 40 to balance the malt in this.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.4 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.3 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    30 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 1mins)       Yeast     1000 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 34.7 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.2%   Colour 20 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## moonshine (18/6/10)

Thought this was the thread for the "Red Dog Pale Ale by jyo" 
(this is where i'm directed to from the recipe DB?) 

tasted the above beer "Red Dog Pale Ale" tonight after two weeks in the bottle, very very yummy. I think it needs a week or two more for the flavors to meld, but great already. It spent 4 weeks in the primary because i didn't have time to bottle though (man i need more kegs)

Changes i made because of available malt: used Powells ale and Weyermann _CaraMunich II

:icon_cheers: _cheers jyo


----------



## Bribie G (18/6/10)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Yorkies Pale Ale
> 
> mmm, didn't mean to post this :wacko:



Link is broken now. That's one reason I rarely post on the DB. Once you have completed your recipe there seems to be no button for "save this recipe" - it all seems to happen when you press "Discuss", and if you go back to alter something at the last minute you end up with a blank sheet again. So then you find the recipe again in the DB, make your changes and then press "Discuss" again and wahooo you have just created two discussion threads and only one of them works. But by that time a couple of people have posted in the one that doesn't work to say that the link doesn't work.

World of Pain and confusion, I personally won't be posting in the DB again in the forseeable. If someone wants a recipe they can PM me.


----------



## jyo (20/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Link is broken now. That's one reason I rarely post on the DB. Once you have completed your recipe there seems to be no button for "save this recipe" - it all seems to happen when you press "Discuss", and if you go back to alter something at the last minute you end up with a blank sheet again. So then you find the recipe again in the DB, make your changes and then press "Discuss" again and wahooo you have just created two discussion threads and only one of them works. But by that time a couple of people have posted in the one that doesn't work to say that the link doesn't work.
> 
> World of Pain and confusion, I personally won't be posting in the DB again in the forseeable. If someone wants a recipe they can PM me.





I don't know what the hell I did with that link. I think I tried to change the name of the recipe. Mmm, drinking while googling again....

Here is the link:
Red Dog Pale Ale


----------



## MitchDudarko (21/7/10)

I brewed this one on Anzac day, and i'm still drinking from the keg. I don't share it, I like it that much. In beersmith, mine came out at 49IBU and 4.9% ABV. I'm thinking about changing the hop schedule to include some more Chinook at some point in the boil, but keep it roughly the same IBU. Cheers for the recipe! It's great.


----------



## jyo (21/7/10)

MitchDudarko said:


> I brewed this one on Anzac day, and i'm still drinking from the keg. I don't share it, I like it that much. In beersmith, mine came out at 49IBU and 4.9% ABV. I'm thinking about changing the hop schedule to include some more Chinook at some point in the boil, but keep it roughly the same IBU. Cheers for the recipe! It's great.



Glad you enjoy it. Such a simple recipe. I would definitely keep the IBU's up there, otherwise the crystal does become too sweet. I also use the same bill with 400-500 of wheat, and drop the carapils. The extra Chinook would be great. This is my easy go-to recipe to fill a keg. :icon_drunk: 

Cheers, John.

P.S. If a mod could fix the thread title to match the recipe name and link, that would be great. My drunk internetting stuffed up.


----------



## MitchDudarko (27/7/10)

Agreed on the crystal. I wouldn't mind upping the IBU's to the Mid 50's maybe... I just kegged another version of this with EKG for bittering, and cascade in the rest of the boil. Was nice, but nothing like the original  Cheers again.


----------



## MitchDudarko (8/8/10)

Here's my next attempt at this one. Re-Labeled as an IPA. Thought it was a bit closer to IPA guidelines in the BJCP, hope you don't mind jyo.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: AG#5 - Anzac IPA
Brewer: Mitch Dudarko
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (40.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 6.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 59.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 86.54 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 7.69 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.77 % 
40.00 gm Cascade [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 34.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (15 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (1 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg
----------------------------
ERROR - All Grain/Partial Mash recipe contains no mash steps

Notes:
------
Mash at 65'c for 90 mins.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gonna do a double batch i'm thinking.


----------



## schlongmire (20/12/10)

brewed this about a month ago . very good recipe, it went so quick need to brew more, cheers JYO


----------



## jyo (20/12/10)

schlongmire said:


> brewed this about a month ago . very good recipe, it went so quick need to brew more, cheers JYO



No worries, mate. It is a great recipe that allows stuff up with mash temps, so it was a great recipe for me to start off with. Assuming a 23 litre batch, try dropping back the crystal to about 250 and throw in 500 of wheat. This has worked really well.
Cheers, John.


----------



## BeerSwiller (6/7/11)

Hi,

Ran out of chinook, wondering if anyone has done an all cascade version of this beer?

If not, would it be ok being all cascade?


----------



## BeerSwiller (24/7/11)

Done an all cascade version of this beer, turned out great.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/12)

jyo said:


> P.S. If a mod could fix the thread title to match the recipe name and link, that would be great. My drunk internetting stuffed up.



Fixed mate.

Cheers


----------



## jyo (27/3/12)

Thanks, Brad.

Well, I had to say goodbye to my old Red Dog mate yesterday after nearly 16 years. He was a red heeler cross pit bull and was such an awesome family dog.

I will be brewing an all Cascade 50 IBU version of this on the weekend. 

Cheers.


----------



## Batz (27/3/12)

jyo said:


> Thanks, Brad.
> 
> Well, I had to say goodbye to my old Red Dog mate yesterday after nearly 16 years. He was a red heeler cross pit bull and was such an awesome family dog.
> 
> ...




I'm thinking of ya mate, dogs have been a part of my life since I can remember. It always cuts me up when I loose a friend and their the best ones.

All the best to the family jyo not a happy night for you all I know.

batz


----------



## jyo (27/3/12)

Cheers, Batz. Yeah, they really get under your skin, mate. 
I've had the old bugger since I moved out of home at 19, so he's been through a lot of ups and downs.

Cheers.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/12)

Hard to say goodbye to the families best mate Jyo. It's amazing how much of your life can be spent with them and watching their personality change with age.

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (27/3/12)

Jyo that's bad news mate. They become part of the family and f#$k its hard when they go. I know how you feel mate. My old mates about 8 now and I just hope she can get through to 16. Anyway all the best.


----------



## jyo (27/3/12)

Thanks, blokes.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/3/12)

jyo said:


> Thanks, Brad.
> 
> Well, I had to say goodbye to my old Red Dog mate yesterday after nearly 16 years. He was a red heeler cross pit bull and was such an awesome family dog.
> 
> ...


Cheer up Hom
New things around the corner.I have been through a few good dogs now and I appreciated each one of them like brothers.
Woof Nev
Off to drag my ass on the carpet


----------



## jyo (28/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Cheer up Hom
> New things around the corner.I have been through a few good dogs now and I appreciated each one of them like brothers.
> Woof Nev
> _Off to drag my ass on the carpet_



Good on ya, Nev. I can't get that image out of my mind now :lol:


----------



## Cocko (28/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Cheer up Hom



This was my favourite bit!

You hom.


----------



## jezza79 (28/3/12)

that sux real bad.

i lost my blue girl when she was 16. horrible time!
took me 5 years to get another..... always said i wouldn't.

now i have a blue and a red.

wouldn't be without em.


----------



## Batz (28/3/12)

> Woof Nev
> Off to drag my ass on the carpet
> 
> 
> Nev



Fantastic! My Mrs thought I was the only one who did that.

batz


----------



## Cocko (28/3/12)

Batz said:


> Fantastic! My Mrs thought I was the only one who did that.
> 
> batz



Golden! :lol:


----------



## PranK (15/8/12)

Wow, this was a great beer. Mines only been in the bottle for 2 weeks and I can't stop drinking it - I can't see it ageing very long. 

Definitely doing this again.


----------



## jyo (16/8/12)

PranK said:


> Wow, this was a great beer. Mines only been in the bottle for 2 weeks and I can't stop drinking it - I can't see it ageing very long.
> 
> Definitely doing this again.



Cheers, mate. Get stuck into it!


----------



## jezza79 (17/8/12)

just did this one but used ekg instead of chinook. OG was 1050 new i should have let it boil to 28L before starting the 60min hop addition. looking forward to it....smelt good.


----------



## jyo (17/8/12)

jezza79 said:


> just did this one but used ekg instead of chinook. OG was 1050 new i should have let it boil to 28L before starting the 60min hop addition. looking forward to it....smelt good.



I've brewed this with a few different hop combinations now. Obviously with the original a couple of years ago, and all cascade, cascade and simcoe, cascade, centennial and amarillo and all galaxy They have all been great, making sure to keep the IBUs up around 40. 

The EKG should be really nice. A very different finish for an APA, obviously, but let us know how it goes.

Cheers.


----------



## Cocko (17/8/12)

Is Chinook late that great?

I have always found it grassy...


----------



## jyo (17/8/12)

Cocko said:


> Is Chinook late that great?
> 
> I have always found it grassy...



It was a long time ago....I was young  

I remember loving the original of this, though.


----------



## jezza79 (7/9/12)

well the first one went great using EKG so good in fact that i have just pitched another batch.
first time i have done 2 the same.
i think i have found my house ale!

well done, thanks for the recipe
jez


----------



## jyo (7/9/12)

Good to hear, mate. EKG is great stuff. 

Cheers.


----------

